# Kenpo Bodyguard



## Kenpolane (Jun 7, 2002)

I know that many Kenpoist have been Bodyguards. I can also see how Kenpo would fit the Bodyguards needs. Ed Parker, Eddie Booze, Vic LeRoux, and Dave Hebler all did Bodyguard work. But, they are from the older clan. How many do Bodyguard work today? And would it be dumb to persue work without other training?:2pistols:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 7, 2002)

HI all,

I would be interested in hearing from people
who have been a body guard.

How did they get the first job?

Once they were in ding the job did they
realize that they needed mroe training and what
was this training and where did you get it?

If people do not wish to tell stories here, I 
would still love to hear from you in PM or e-mail.

Thanks for your time

Rich


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 7, 2002)

I myself worked with Iron Butterfly, Van Dame, and Elton John.  It is always wise to learn as much as you can about the business if you are to do it as a living.  I can be dangerous keeping stalkers and fans back not to mention the general public at times.

I don't think I felt like I needed more Training physically but mentally and questions on body armor, guns and such did arise!

I had a student Alan LaMagna that was tour manager for the BeeGees..... I was just getting ready to go on tour with Andy when he died.... that was a bummer.

Not a glamorous business.... I got tired of it.

:asian:


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I myself worked with Van Dame*



Is he as shoddy as he looks on screen or has he actually got some skills? Or did you never get to train with him a bit?

Phil Cawood used to do bodyguarding, I'm not sure id he still does.

Ian.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _*
> Is he as shoddy as he looks on screen or has he actually got some skills? Or did you never get to train with him a bit?
> *



He was at the Long Beach Internationals one year and  Mr. Parker had Frank Trejo and myslef sit with him as he signed autographs so there would not be any possible trouble.

I think he is a great kicker but as for his fighting skills and historical claims.... they are suspect.  I would stick with Dolf!!

:asian:


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> I think he is a great kicker but as for his fighting skills and historical claims.... they are suspect.*



Hehe, I knew it! 

Ian.


----------



## Sandor (Jun 8, 2002)

A few years ago I did some of this work and it can be interesting stuff. The training intensity for doing this type of work is(and should be) very demanding. I have worked in one on one personal protection and on team based protection. If you are considering doing this type of work I highly recommend getting whatever additional training you can including executive security type courses and spend a fair amount of time on the pistol range(every week) learning point shooting tactics, double taps, rolls and other types of tactical shooting skills. Also some LFI courses with Mosaad Ayoub so you know how to cover your butt. Don't take the licensure part of the process out of the picture either. I have friends who got one on one jobs and didn't have licenses to do it and were in a lot of hot water when s#$% hit the fan.

One evening after a camp I was fortunate to sit with Dave Hebler and Huk Planas and talk about the work, exchange a few horror stories and some laughs. 

Long story short here's a Huk quote that you may find amusing as well as insightful:

        'Don't ever body guard someone that really needs it'

Peace,
Sandor


----------



## Seig (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Dolph is *Da Man!* Why he tolerate John Fraud Von Don't, I'll never understand!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 8, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 9, 2002)

> 'Don't ever body guard someone that really needs it'



You might actually have to work eh   


:asian:


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Nope!  You might actually have to take a bullet, perhaps two! 

Dan


----------



## Sandor (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Uh, umm, no. 

You might findyourself in the hospital nursing several hundred stitches, a $26,000 hospital bill and thanking God for the fact you are fotunate enough to live another day.

Peace,
Sandor


----------

